# What is the "showcase"



## corsig (May 16, 2006)

I have the DVR service and I see this listed but there is nothing ever in it- anyone know what it does?

Cory


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The feature has not been activated.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

just a question but i though thats where they put the NFLST on-demand games and features, in the showcase section.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> just a question but i though thats where they put the NFLST on-demand games and features, in the showcase section.


That's where they go on the DTivos. You can also schedule to record them from the 2-3 7xx channels starting the Monday of each week during the season.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

corsig said:


> I have the DVR service and I see this listed but there is nothing ever in it- anyone know what it does?
> 
> Cory


What is the real difference between the R15 VOD "push" and Tivo Suggestions?

I am not talking about the kind of rumored content (pre-airing episodes, PPV shows) but the concept.

In both cases the DVR records stuff that "they" think you will want to watch or that "they" are trying to sell.

In this case they reserved 60GB or almost 40% of the HD for what appears to be suggestions without input from the user on what they like or want to be in that 60GB

You can argue about whether the thumbs up or down work or not. That's irrelevant. But for all the hoopla, whether you like or hate that TiIvo feature, all they have done is added the ability to have a PPV as a "suggestion".

However it seems that we likely sacrificed a live buffer and the ability to switch quickly between tunres for this functionality (as yet unimplemented). They would not allow you to switch over to pay ocntent while a push occurs. And by witholding a 2nd live buffer, you won't lose a buffer you were purposely recording if they start a push. (like I do to catch scores on espnnews ticker)

Plus, I still wonder how effective the VOD push will be, it is not often my DVR is in a state where either tuner is idle long enough to download a feature-length movie..other than the middle of the night.

Of course this may be another reason for the TODO/SL limits, to help reduce scheduled recordings so a "push" can take place.

Just looking for a different perspective...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I can see......

In TiVo Suggestions, I have never seen something more then 5 minutes long. They have tend to pretty much use it as a "advertising" area. Almost like pushing infomercials.

As for what the VOD Push will do... Just don't know... Until we see what the final product is going to be like....

The ToDo and SL limits have ZERO to do with the VOD options.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mikewolf13 said:


> What is the real difference between the R15 VOD "push" and Tivo Suggestions?


VOD is PPV and other exclusive content while "suggestions" are taken from standard content. In theory, they don't intersect.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VOD is not necessarily going to be a "PPV" system.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I can see......
> 
> In TiVo Suggestions, I have never seen something more then 5 minutes long. They have tend to pretty much use it as a "advertising" area. Almost like pushing infomercials.
> 
> ...


Earl, I think you have Suggestions and Showcases (on tivo) confused.

The Tivo will record shows it thinks I will like (you may have this feature diabled) based on shows I record...If I record Simpsons and Family Guy, It may record Futurama on Cartoon Network on its own thinking i would enjoy it.

This is standard content not ads or PPV. I get 30 min shows, and some full-length movies occasionally

In response to harsh.....They do intersect. The type of content is different Free v ppv (as stated in my original post), but the CONCEPT as I cited is the same.

The DVR records something on it's (or D*) initiative so i can watch it "on demand".

All D* did was make PPV programming eligible for this type of push...or so the press releases/literature/specualtion indicates.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ooops... Yes, I did invert Suggestions and Showcases.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

In my mind I see:

Tivo Suggestions = Free
R15 VOD = Pay

Whenever VOD is available, we will find out.

BTW, yet another reason I love the Tivo suggestions. My HR10 recorded a HD recording of Extreme Engineering (something I've never watched) and this episode was on the new Arizona Cardinals stadium that's now being completed. Very interesting. I didn't know in addition to the roof being able to open and close, the entire field moves in and out of the stadium. All, natural grass in the Valley of the Sun.

I love Tivo Suggestions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

OT: Extreme Engineering is a really cool show....
Problem is, they only have like 6 new episodes a year...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> In my mind I see:
> 
> Tivo Suggestions = Free
> R15 VOD = Pay
> ...


Ummm before you go blowing the Tivo horn too loudly they have been trying to get VOD on the system for quite some time and it wasn't for free either.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ummm before you go blowing the Tivo horn too loudly they have been trying to get VOD on the system for quite some time and it wasn't for free either.


But Clint, I already VOD. It's called a DVR. If I want REAL VOD I'll get cable. SAT will never be able to provide true VOD. Kinda like VOD-Lite. They guess what you want and download it ahead of time.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> OT: Extreme Engineering is a really cool show....
> Problem is, they only have like 6 new episodes a year...


Probably why I've never seen it. But you're right, it is cool.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> But Clint, I already VOD. It's called a DVR. If I want REAL VOD I'll get cable. SAT will never be able to provide true VOD. Kinda like VOD-Lite. They guess what you want and download it ahead of time.


Both DirecTV and EchoStar plan to through Broadband.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Both DirecTV and EchoStar plan to through Broadband.


That still won't work real time. Not to mention it will clog up ones internet connection. If DTV thinks they're going to suck up my COX internet connection to provide VOD I'll go with COX for content also.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That still won't work real time. Not to mention it will clog up ones internet connection. If DTV thinks they're going to suck up my COX internet connection to provide VOD I'll go with COX for content also.


Both them and E* want to do this via WiMax, not your broadband connection. WiMax has a really large bandwidth so it's the best solution for both of them.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that WiMax _is_ considered a form of broadband.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I'm pretty sure that WiMax _is_ considered a form of broadband.


Yes, I never implied that it wasn't.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Both them and E* want to do this via WiMax, not your broadband connection. WiMax has a really large bandwidth so it's the best solution for both of them.


But who pays for the WiMax connection? If I want VOD from DTV do I have to have a WiMax connection?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> But who pays for the WiMax connection? If I want VOD from DTV do I have to have a WiMax connection?


WiMax (802.16) is the next-gen of Wifi that can span over 37 miles. You will not have to have a WiMax "router" in your home (I think that's what you asked). And of course, like everything, I doubt this will be free. You'll probably have to pay some kind of fee, but details about this stuff is scarce.

On a side note, D* and E* want to create a broadband service using WiMax, and WiMax is much faster than cable, it goes as fast as over 70 Mbps.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> Yes, I never implied that it wasn't.


I guess I missunderstood:


jonaswan2 said:


> via WiMax, not your broadband connection.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There have been several news stories recently regarding usage of the internet to push large quantities of video, and how, once everyone starts doing it, the available bandwidth will be over used. As a result, there are now proposals to make content providers pay for the bandwidth they use in sending streaming anything, which of course would have a significant cost impact, and very possibly make a broadband implementation of VOD a not-financially viable objective.

Time will tell, and it will be interesting to see how all this develops.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Seeing how a 1 hour SD show can run 1.0 - 1.5GB and a 1 hour HD show can run 6-7GB that would really such up alot of bandwidth. Both individually and as a whole for the entire 'net.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Seeing how a 1 hour SD show can run 1.0 - 1.5GB and a 1 hour HD show can run 6-7GB that would really such up alot of bandwidth. Both individually and as a whole for the entire 'net.


Imagine that at Superbowl time!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Imagine that at Superbowl time!


Now that would be worth paying the VOD fee and getting it a day early. :grin:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Now that would be worth paying the VOD fee and getting it a day early. :grin:


just so long as my bookie didn't.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> My HR10 recorded a HD recording of Extreme Engineering (something I've never watched) and this episode was on the new Arizona Cardinals stadium that's now being completed. Very interesting. I didn't know in addition to the roof being able to open and close, the entire field moves in and out of the stadium. All, natural grass in the Valley of the Sun.


Just watched that. Amazing stadium. Seems like a waste on a team that can't break .500 though.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Just watched that. Amazing stadium. Seems like a waste on a team that can't break .500 though.


Hey there....you're talking about my "backup team". :lol: As they've been building it I thought it looked like the Lost in Space Jupiter.....5 (alot bigger than the original) landed in the middle of the desert. I only learned about the snake reference in that show. Kinda makes sense now. I really liked how that host was scared out of his mind of heights yet still went up there. Then TJ starts jumping on the roof like a trampoline. That was funny.

Actually with The Cardinals' draft and off-season moves, I'm thinking they will be doing alot better this year. Let's just say I've got more faith in the Cardinals than I do in the Lions this year. But as always, I could be wrong. :eek2:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Hey there....you're talking about my "backup team". :lol: As they've been building it I thought it looked like the Lost in Space Jupiter.....5 (alot bigger than the original) landed in the middle of the desert. I only learned about the snake reference in that show. Kinda makes sense now. I really liked how that host was scared out of his mind of heights yet still went up there. Then TJ starts jumping on the roof like a trampoline. That was funny.
> 
> Actually with The Cardinals' draft and off-season moves, I'm thinking they will be doing alot better this year. Let's just say I've got more faith in the Cardinals than I do in the Lions this year. But as always, I could be wrong. :eek2:


What I didn't get is why they had to fuse those rails in "the mini volcano". Why not just bolt them together? Maybe they said why, but I had the rug rats distracting me while trying to watch.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> What I didn't get is why they had to fuse those rails in "the mini volcano". Why not just bolt them together? Maybe they said why, but I had the rug rats distracting me while trying to watch.


Cuz it was cool and they could. But I can see then you're talking about a sheet the size of a footbal field...or, that's what it is, and the weight of that field given dirt and grass, bolting the rails together could provide a weak link in the rail. If you fuse them into one sold 1000 ft (I think it was) rail, you will not run into problems with 2 bolts every 100 ft.

I originally watched the show in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep. I saved it for my wife to watch. And she loved that volcano stuff too. Her love for this stuff is why I married her!!!!!

But wasn't that fusing/melting stuff something you've never seen before. Thus the series title Extreme Engineering. It's setup as a SP on my Tivos now.

Just shows how the much hated Tivo suggestions help us "open minded" individuals. :grin:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Cuz it was cool and they could. But I can see then you're talking about a sheet the size of a footbal field...or, that's what it is, and the weight of that field given dirt and grass, bolting the rails together could provide a weak link in the rail. If you fuse them into one sold 1000 ft (I think it was) rail, you will not run into problems with 2 bolts every 100 ft.
> 
> I originally watched the show in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep. I saved it for my wife to watch. And she loved that volcano stuff too. Her love for this stuff is why I married her!!!!!
> 
> ...


I still dislike Suggestions, I watch Extreme Engineering and many shows like. Just shows how the Guide helps us. :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> I still dislike Suggestions, I watch Extreme Engineering and many shows like. Just shows how the Guide helps us. :lol:


Well, without the Tivo suggestions, I would have never heard of this series.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Well, without the Tivo suggestions, I would have never heard of this series.


I actually watch some of the commercials that show these shows. These types of shows really interest me. I wanted to be an architect for the longest time.


----------

